# Projection bulbs- and other appliance parts



## randyjaco (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a Mitsubishi projection TV, which has been a great TV, but periodically it needs a new projection bulb. Mitsubishi says "Buy it from us" which is what I have been doing. This time they ran out of bulbs but wanted to charge me over $300 for a new one. The price had more than doubled from the last time. I decided to check the Internet. Much to my satisfaction the first hit gave me a bulb for $87 including shipping.

 Once again I learn, "Don't get suckered into taking the easy way and use the manufacturer as a source of parts unless you have to. { End Rant}

Randy


----------



## Highpower (Dec 30, 2011)

I know what you mean Randy. Some time ago I used to buy from "Parts Direct" (Sears) whenever I needed replacement parts for appliances and outdoor equipment etc. Their web site is great for typing in a model number and getting a list of repair parts for that model. They always show the parts as being "in stock" when you order them. After they take your money the parts are always on back-order for six months, and cost a small fortune.  

I soon learned to input the model number of whatever I was working on into the Sears site, and get the list of parts. They list the Sears part number -but- they also show the _factory_ part number as well. *HINT:* Always use the substitute part number as it will be the latest _updated_ part available.  

THEN: Do a search for that factory part number on *Ebay* and buy it for _half the price_ that Sears charges for the very same part. And you _won't_ have to wait six months to get it!  

Do your research and you will find a lot of high dollar "name brand" items elsewhere with a different color label on it that is the exact same item for a lot less money.  :thinking:


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 30, 2011)

My younger brother has spent 25 years servicing electronics, including projection TV's. Let me ask him about sourcing. He'll have a good source. What model number do you have?


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 31, 2011)

Randy,
If you have a valid part number you can cross it at Mouser and many other electronic supply house and get it for whatever wholesale is.  If the price is escalating I would consider getting as many as I could comfortably afford to insulate myself from the price gouging that happens when an item is getting more scarce.   I have been tinkering in electronic for a couple of years now and the difference between vendor prices defies explanation.  One place has it for 47 cents and another wants $7.00 for the same part number and specs by a different manufacturer.  So shop around carefully and have fun.  Have a great and prosperous New Year with you and yours from Me and mine.
Bob


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys,

The TV is a  Mitsubishi WD-65831
And the part number for the lamp is PN-915P049020

Randy


----------



## Highpower (Dec 31, 2011)

I just put the part number into Google and the first one I saw was $65 w/free shipping.  :thinking:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0FG82BGFXARVCHSHPJJC


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Paddy and Highpower,
I have one coming. When I replace it, I will see if I can manage a bulb replacement with the old cage. I don't plan to let Mitsubish ever screw me again.

Randy


----------



## OlBadger (Jan 27, 2012)

I see this is a relatively old thread, but I have been put off buying a video projector because even though they are not too expensive to buy, the price of replacement lamps is ridiculous. Now as an ex teacher of Physics I realise there are issues regarding focussingand heat/light output but surely there is a way of fitting a cheap old projector bulb into the expensive fitment and getting a perfectly decent image. Has anybody out there done it or know someone who has. I ask here because I wondered how you got on with the TV and if you had thought about the DIY replacement.


----------

